# Having trouble with my tablet



## Sweetc83 (May 29, 2018)

I have a iview 7.1.1 tablet model 730tpc and am having problems with the home button and the window button.
When I first got the table new I had no problem then all of a sudden those to buttons stop working no matter what I do.i have factory reset it and it still doesn't work.what happened and how do I fix it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From the information I found this device supposedly runs Android, so I moved the thread from Other Mobile Devices.



Sweetc83 said:


> what happened


You gambled and bought a piece of junk. And lost.  Sometimes those under $100 tablets last long enough to make the price worthwhile. Is there any warranty or money-back guarantee?



Sweetc83 said:


> and how do I fix it?


Hoping that somebody here has a suggestion, but fixing it is likely not a real possibility.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What happened is the touchscreen stopped responding. It is not worth the money to have someone take it apart and see if something came loose or replace the touchscreen.

Apparently it is now down to $35, which tells me it isn't very good.
Also it has a less than 2 star rating here.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/iView-7-...e-Front-Facing-and-Rear-Camera-Black/56126099


----------

